# Cockapoos in Dorset



## seaside (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi everyone my name is Lily and I am one today (16th April).I live in Weymouth and my folks would like to have meets with other Dorset cockapoos.I am sociable and would love it.

Please let me know


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi lily
Happy birthday to you x 
If I'm ever in dorset we will look you up 
Welcome to the site 
Marzy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, happy birthday to wee Lucy, do you have any photos of her. she sounds lovely.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Aaw! Happy Birthday Lily! 

We come to Weymouth quite frequently as the in-laws live there. I'll let you know next time we're there and maybe we can have a cup of coffee at the Oasis and a wander along the beach...?


----------

